# Disk Imaging Software



## Phishfry (Sep 12, 2016)

I would like to use a GUI to write disk image files to devices from a FreeBSD GTK+ graphical environment.
Does any such tool exist? Is this just so simple no one needs a gui for the task? I was thinking about a graphical `dd` burning software more or less.


----------



## Snurg (Sep 12, 2016)

What do you mean? A GUI for dd? Or some uploader frontend for controllers? *confused*


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 12, 2016)

Snurg said:


> A GUI for dd?


Yes. A left pane with source image file picker and right pane with destination device.

Messing with glade right now...Might make a good first project.


----------



## Snurg (Sep 13, 2016)

For burning software onto controller I have a target "upload" in my makefiles.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 13, 2016)

I was thinking along the lines of this OSX dd tool. Maybe add combo boxes and a progress bar.
http://www.gingerbeardman.com/dd-gui/

Being a Windows zombie I use Roadkils DiskImage program frequently with my pfSense images..
I also really like the looks of AIR 2.0.0 but it appears to be Linux only.

These are just the little things that make life easier. Remembering long filenames or paths can be tough for an old man. Sure I can use dd in an almost robotic sense. Forgive me for liking creature comforts.


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Sep 13, 2016)

You use some kind of directory browser? Have you tried to drag some random file into, say, the null device?
A nice fileman might already do the expected thing.

Juha


----------

